
Ask HN: Where can I hire developers for my dinky bootstrapped startup? - j32fun
I&#x27;m interested in some ideas, fellow HNers. I run a bootstrapped software business. It&#x27;s small, but profitable. I want to expand the company, and I see myself (who&#x27;s technical) as needing some hired help in expanding the codebase with features and maintenance of the code.<p>I&#x27;ve tried the usual routes in finding contractors and interns to see if they would make a good fit into the company. I&#x27;d say that I&#x27;ve had 0% chance of success in this.<p>Any suggestions on those who have made a similar journey from a company of 1 person?
======
techjuice
You may have to hire actual employees or highly paid contractors if you want
the best people working for you. Unfortunately, if you are not able to pay
really nice compensation you will get the bottom of the barrel people working
for you. Now that may not be very realistic due to you being bootstrapped so
you only have the following options: Hire an employee, hire better
contractors, change where you are hiring interns from pr bring in a partner
and make them a partner in your company that can help take some of the burden
or outsource.

If you want to outsource, you should insure you test the quality of the work
you get before signing long term contracts.

------
gus_massa
There are official monthly threads for jobs offers and freelance work. You can
try posting there in the correct one:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html)

For the latest post, see
[https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=whoishiring](https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=whoishiring)

~~~
j32fun
Thanks. I never paid attention to the monthly thread (was not in the position
to look for a job). I'll definitely be combing through it.

------
SlowBro
If it’s profitable could you demonstrate your profitability and outlook to
investors so that you could afford better help?

